# Gothic as Royal Yacht



## waimea (Dec 21, 2005)

Are there any ex crew (MN or RN) out there in cyberspace who served on Gothic on the royal tour of Aust and NZ in 1954. If so I would like to get in touch re the writing of an article on what it was like aboard for the crew on the voyage. To be published in The Log - the quarterly journal of the Nautical Association of Australia.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Presume you know of Member doric?
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/member.php?u=15685
and his website http://oceaniashippingforum.com/showthread.php?t=1260


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

waimea said:


> Are there any ex crew (MN or RN) out there in cyberspace who served on Gothic on the royal tour of Aust and NZ in 1954. If so I would like to get in touch re the writing of an article on what it was like aboard for the crew on the voyage. To be published in The Log - the quarterly journal of the Nautical Association of Australia.


One of the Marconi technicians in Southampton was drafted as a 3RO (I think) to the Gothic for this tour. I was on the Pendennis Castle and bought Don's now redundant blue mess kit which was in 'as new' condition. (I was as slim then as he had been when he bought it).


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Royal Yacht Gothic 1953/54*

Hello there,

I served as 2nd Electrical Engineer Officer for that voyage, despite age 83, memory still good, would be pleased to answer your questions.

Regards, Terence Williams. R538301.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

According the May/June 1954 issue of the Marconi Mariner, the Chief R/O was *C H Roberts*, backed up by an R/O called *Clayton* and* Don Pilgrim*.

Charlie Roberts is long dead, having risen to be a senior depot manager with the company at Lowestoft and Newcastle. 

Don Pilgrim however is alive and going strong. He retired from being a service engineer inspector at MIMCo's Southampton depot around 1992 and is living near Southampton. He still attends the annnual Marconi Veterans' lunch each April. He is not on line but I am in contact with one of his former colleagues who can pass on any questions that you might like to put to Don.


----------



## neil nic (Nov 28, 2007)

My father was a Q.M. onboard the Gothic for the royal tour, signed on in Victoria docks, 12th Oct 1953, paid off Victoria docks, 10th May 1954.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

waimea said:


> Are there any ex crew (MN or RN) out there in cyberspace who served on Gothic on the royal tour of Aust and NZ in 1954. If so I would like to get in touch re the writing of an article on what it was like aboard for the crew on the voyage. To be published in The Log - the quarterly journal of the Nautical Association of Australia.


 saw the gothic in nukalofa,a somewhere around dec53/jan 54,we were put off to anchor when she came in to pick up elizabeth and philip.

jim


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Don Pilgrim confirms that he was the technician involved and says that he received a medal and will look it out so that I can post a photo of it on the site. He is also going to write out a note on some of his memories of the trip. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know for sure, but it was always said that the Radio equipment was duplicated for the Tour, and when it was removed, it went to Riversdale Tech College. 

Does anyone know if this is true ?

If so perhaps I got my ticket on that gear !

David
+


----------



## Brian Brown (Nov 18, 2007)

doric said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I served as 2nd Electrical Engineer Officer for that voyage, despite age 83, memory still good, would be pleased to answer your questions.
> 
> Regards, Terence Williams. R538301.


Hi Terry
...as they say a Long time between drinks
I am in the process of reading David Aitchison's 'Royal Standard Red Ensign' within which there Are mentioned a couple of mechanical/electrical mishaps...boiler tube and diesel generator failures. Having sailed on the Gothic as 4thEng in '62, '63 I am interested to find out more about these 'failures' and also any names of fellow Engineers on that memorable voyage in '54
Regards
Brian Brown


----------

